# 2 Questions 1)Wrinkly Fingers? 2) Exercise!



## Lopnslo2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Greetings Thyroid family! 
It's been a while since I stopped by. Brief history: Total Thyroidectomy Jan 17, 2011, so we're still working on bringing my levels up to something livable, but I'm doing pretty good so far. Have my moments of "fade to gray" but there are somethings that are better too.

Last set of labs (5 weeks ago) my TSH was 65 (And no suprise, my T3/T4 were low, but I forget the #'s right now). My doc upped my Levothyroxine to 112mg and I'll get tested again next week. He's open to alt Rx but wants to start with Levo b/c it's predictable and easy. I'm OK with that for now.

Now, my 2 questions.
1) Been noticing lately that my hands almost ALWAYS look like I just got out of the shower or doing dishes. Anyone else experience this? Any ideas? (Well, beyond dosage isn't adjusted right yet).

2) When it comes to working out, if I do my usual 30 min run + 20 min strength, I'm totally wiped out the rest of the day (or more...). I mean, completely physically/mentally exhausted, can't hardly get off the couch or send e-mail! However, I'm worried that if I scale back my workouts to match my energy level, that when I go back in for my blood tests I'll look "fine." But if I go back up to more intense workouts I'll be wiped out again. My thinking/theory is that if I want to get back to a "normal" life, I need to keep pushing myself even if that means being miserable for a few weeks. What are your experiences?

Thanks!
KS


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lopnslo2 said:


> Greetings Thyroid family!
> It's been a while since I stopped by. Brief history: Total Thyroidectomy Jan 17, 2011, so we're still working on bringing my levels up to something livable, but I'm doing pretty good so far. Have my moments of "fade to gray" but there are somethings that are better too.
> 
> Last set of labs (5 weeks ago) my TSH was 65 (And no suprise, my T3/T4 were low, but I forget the #'s right now). My doc upped my Levothyroxine to 112mg and I'll get tested again next week. He's open to alt Rx but wants to start with Levo b/c it's predictable and easy. I'm OK with that for now.
> ...


My experience has been that if you want your med titrated to what you always do, you have to keep on doing it. Sad, but true. I am a gym rat and we titrated my med for over a year until I stabilized at my own personal peak output.

On the fingers, I sure don't know but I have seen this on others.


----------



## Lopnslo2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Andros,
Good to "see" you again. Sorry it's been a while since I've been back, but in this case, no news is good news  Doing OK so far.

Sounds like you agree, no scaling back. Any ideas about the wrinkly fingers?
KS


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lopnslo2 said:


> Hi Andros,
> Good to "see" you again. Sorry it's been a while since I've been back, but in this case, no news is good news  Doing OK so far.
> 
> Sounds like you agree, no scaling back. Any ideas about the wrinkly fingers?
> KS


I do think it is associated w/autoimmune but just what I am not able to determine. I have been googling and found nothing pertinent. I think it is a form of acromegaly related or secondary to thyroid. In other words, hormonal.

In my opinion, it is like a faux acromegaly.

Do your hands also feel hot and swollen at times? Burny?


----------



## Lopnslo2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, I googled it too and no, I've always had cold cold hands and feet. Figured it was Renaulds, but it's better now that the thyroid is out. I'm surprised that there haven't been more comments, I figured at least the exercise issue would be something others had experience with. Oh well... I really appreciate your help! These boards really helped me through the days before/after the surgery. I'll keep check'n in!
KS


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Wrinkly fingers....don't immediately associate that with Raynaud's, a vascular problem. However, I do wonder if it's a connective tissue problem?????

How about a happy compromise with the exercise?


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I have raynaud's and my hands shrink when cold. I have to take off my wedding rings before they fall off. I'm a member of a raynaud's forum and others have reported hand shrinkage and wrinkled fingers.

Renee


----------

